# critical skills visa mystery



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

i applied for a CSV as a first time applicant in my home country (without an offer of employment) and in 4weeks i got a "weird" visa as explained below:

1) its a 1 year permit which the officials at the embassy told me although its written GENERAL work permit, it was given to me to allow me to look for employment in the republic of S.A within a space of 12 months.
2)It also has the following inscriptions: " To be admitted as a veterinarian on a Critical skills category and there after to confirm employment with D.H.A every 12 months"
3)They told me once i get a contract of employment in s.a i should together with the one year permit immediately confirm with the D.H.A so that the one year permit will be changed to a 5 year CSV.

These are now a series of questions i would like the members at this forum to answer me especially those who went through the same cascade of immigration doldrums:
1)Do i just have to go to D.H.A to show them that i now have a work contract?
2)Do i have to start the whole process again of applying for a CSV at VFS centres?
3)Do i apply for i) change of conditions on existing visa ii) change of existing visa iii) rectification of visa

surprisingly all people applying as a first time applicant in my home countriy for the CSV regardless of having a contract or not they are giving you the "weird" one year General work permit and instruct you to go to D.H.A in S.A for further changes

Looking forward to reading your comments


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi hope u don't mind me responding I don't have in depth insight like legal man but I was in similar situation , u basically have to apply for a CSV renewal at vfs before the 12 months is over. You will need the same paper work including the work contract


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Stallone, being given a 1 year visa to look for work in your critical skill category is normal, but that it is called a general work permit is strange. These visas are usually called visitor's visas. What country did you apply from? Dumisani is right, the normal procedure is to apply for a renewal of the visa at VFS when you have the job contract and other documents ready. You don't have to take anything directly to the DHA. You should renew at least 3 months before the 1 year visa expires.


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

my visa is written General work permit on top. and beneath its as follows
" Conditions: To be admitted as a veterinarian on a critical skills visa and thereafter to confirm employment with DHA every 12 months"

am from zim


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

that is the standard wording of 1 year CSVs from Zim. Don't worry, everything is in order.When you obtain an employment contract, you need to submit a visa renewal application (with all the documents that you submitted in your initial application)at any VFS offices so that the DHA adds another 4 years to your visa. The visa that DHA will issue you will not have that General work visa wording that is currently in your passport.


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks JOE117 i think u answered me ryt on spot on how to apply coz was wondering if i wl b applying as a change of condition or change of status or TRV renewal.


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

do they inscribe the name of employer(company) on the 5 year visa


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

yes


----------

